

Ask HN: When not to use Build-Measure-Learn? - JayInt

We writing hypothesis and measures for every single story... even for fixing spelling mistakes<p>I think that when to use Build-Measure-Learn is pretty well documented* but there is very little out there telling startups when Build-Measure-Learn isn't a good tool to use<p>* This discussion is more applicable after you find Product-Market-Fit
======
sharemywin
I'm thinking it might be closer to Prioritize-
Build(Change)-Execute(Marketing)-Measure-Learn. Where depending on where you
are in the product lifecycle you might spend more time on different tasks.
Less change more executing. Adding prioritize because decisions have to be
made about things to change. And execute might be a simple as showing it to
friends or testing it yourself.

